# Help identify



## tagjeep (May 30, 2011)

I bought this from my cousin, and neither of us know what model or year it is.
From pics I have seen, I think it's a 240 or 340. What's the difference between them?


----------



## Daedong (May 31, 2011)

Honestly I am only guessing but maybe 504


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! Don't know where to find serial #s on your tractor, but that would help.Look on the trany, motor and ect. Great looking tractor, boy are you going to have fun.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It appears to be an International 240. The 340 had a much larger torque tube and beefier trans/engine.

International 240











International 340


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, and you can check out TractorData.com - information on all makes and models of tractors for info on that unit.


----------



## tagjeep (May 30, 2011)

Anyone have or know where I can get info on hydraulic system. I need to drain,fill and bleed it.
What kind of fluid, and I have 2 other lines that I don't know what they're for.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Mate, Welcome to the place to get your tractor answers. I do not know the grade of oil, but if you hang around you will get some guidance from someone (probably 32 weight). as far as extra hoses goes you are probably looking at hydraulics for remotes, to run other machinery/attachments from your tractor hydraulics.

Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------

